# Shiatsu Zombie question...



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Alright - have a free afternoon... getting my shiatsu zombie together...

Following instructions from Spookie Sam but have questions anybosy who has don it before can probably answer...

My pvc posts keep clanging into one another as they rotate on their axiis.

I can shorten them - but then have no room to mount a skull on.

Do I make the "arm" post very short - then the skull post longer? Since the pvc each only has one female end - I really cant error - or I have to go buy more PVC...

Any help?

And are the straps used to LIMIT? the movement? Will that burn out the motor?

Thanks!

(I can't believe we are a week away from October and I'm just getting started - -the shame!)


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

The PVC on your arm side should be shorter - put a 90 where you want the shoulder to be. You can also put a 45 degree bend on the head side to move it further over. 

Also, the straps are used as more of a guide than a limiter. Don't place them in such a way that the motor binds.

Good luck!


----------

